# Santa came through early!



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Got some new Candy Lime Green Plastics for the 2012!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

is your bike a 2012 or you putting them on a older brute...only reason i ask is because i know it can be done just have to have different headlights is all, or do you have a 12 just different color


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> is your bike a 2012 or you putting them on a older brute...only reason i ask is because i know it can be done just have to have different headlights is all, or do you have a 12 just different color


he has a 2012 750 :bigok:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Tha't gonna look SWEET!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes think it will be the first bike on here with that oem kawasaki candy paint.....


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

i do agree it will look SWEET


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

thats HAWT !! I may look into that color for spring


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Everybody likes candy! Gone look nice.


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> is your bike a 2012 or you putting them on a older brute...only reason i ask is because i know it can be done just have to have different headlights is all, or do you have a 12 just different color


Yep.....I have 2012.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweet!
Looking forward to the before & after pictures.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

that will be sweet! Be sure to post pics when you are done!!


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Santa was good to you this year.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Santa got to my house early too.Got my new outlaw2s and my asr pro xs tierods with boots.


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

He should be dropping off my Super Pro Muzzy Duals today!


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Hurry and put em on! And be sure to take before and after pics! I like em.


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

OOOOOHHHHH WEEEEEEEEEEE.....i musta been good this year.....lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

SHINY! They look good in the box. I can harly wait to see them installed.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

I dont think mine will ever shine like that again


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Plastics looks like a lot of flake or a pearl, not a straight lime green?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

todbnla said:


> Plastics looks like a lot of flake or a pearl, not a straight lime green?


candied


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

in progress


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Now That is a naked brute! The exhaust looks great.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

MAN! Im wanting that exhaust! It looks great! How do they sound? would you recommend them?


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

mud PRO 700* said:


> MAN! Im wanting that exhaust! It looks great! How do they sound? would you recommend them?


Haven't got a chance to crank it up yet,I did however get most of the plastic on and the front fender cut for the snorkels tonight.Tommorrow I plan to change the rear seal,put the new axles and manual 4wd in.As for the exhaust...im hoping it sounds great...esp as much as that thing cost....lol.The install was a breeze,pretty straight forward.Here is a preview of the plastics.....


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

That is clean!! One good lookin quad you got


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet dude! U gonna color match ir snorkel tips?


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

prolly just gonna do the tips black.....did get some more progress done....its getting there!Wanted to go to the new years ride at Sabine but it looks like thats not gonna happen.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome man I love that color.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

If I'd seen that color I would of bought one of them instead of my outty.. That thing is sharp


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

kirkland said:


> If I'd seen that color I would of bought one of them instead of my outty.. That thing is sharp


Thanks.....i was gonna do it in the 2012 sliver/gray color then i looked at the 2013s and saw the candy lime green....it was a no brainer.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

You will love the sound of those muzzy's, when you hear em your gonna loose it lol. And to add the color is awesome.. I don't know but I think I like it better then kawi green


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

We're did your order plastics frkm


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I love that color. Every time I go to my dealer they always have at least one candy green there, and I have to have a second look EVERY time.

I'm curious as to where/how you ordered them as well.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

You can probably order it from your dealer


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't want it bad enough to pay an arm and a leg for, but now that you mention it his plastics are wrapped like it came from the dealer.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

It will probably cost around 500 for them.


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

got them from Partzilla.com Here is the list and prices....also got a $93 discount and free shipping on them

COVER,SIDE,LH,C.L.GRE 14091-0312-367 $41.29 
COVER,SIDE,RH,C.L.GRE 14091-0313-367 $41.29 
FENDER-FRONT,C.L.GREE 35004-0307-367 $345.26 
FENDER-REAR,C.L.GREEN 35023-0313-367 $252.45
COVER-HANDLE,FR,C.L.G 59441-0015-367 $24.97


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info! If I keep this bike I'll end up swapping them out. Looks killer.


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

this is how it came out in the end...i sold it and boy I regret it every time i see a picture of it....lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You built someone a really nice brute. It turned out killer. I love the Muzzy duals too.

----that is all---


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

yep sure did.....its all good...im building a killer 2012 Can-am Renegade 1000 now


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

We need a build thread for the Renegade. That's what I've really been eying myself lately. 

That brute was sick though no doubt about it.


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ill see if i can get something together...at the moment i am suffering from a broken arm that required 12 screws and 2 plates


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh dang! That sucks...probably makes typing a challenge lol


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

yep...a little on the pc....but the iphone isnt to bad....lol


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Went to that site and part numbers didn't pull
Up did you have to call them to order? Thanks


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

onebadcummin said:


> Went to that site and part numbers didn't pull
> Up did you have to call them to order? Thanks


ya had to call them.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

My local dealer can get me all plastics for 678.00 otd might get from them so have someone local if something is wrong


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Ordered mine yesterday 642 otd


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Lucky, ordered through the dealer or online? I need to go in and get my fluids from the dealer so I'm going to have them price it for me.

On my ride last Saturday I came across the first person who had the same color as I do. I think when I do exhaust it will be the perfect time to do a plastics swap.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

From my dealer was 740 something but he cut me a deal


----------

